# Happy Thanksgiving Greetings From Me



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy Turkey Day


----------



## Pepper (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving Ruthanne.  You're a good person and it's a pleasure to know you.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 24, 2020)

Have a Happy, Happy Turkey Day.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to all from Canuck-land!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2020)

_*Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and your families.*_


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 24, 2020)

We are cooking, hopefully we will still be happy the day AFTER Thanksgiving


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 24, 2020)

Oh, dear, forgot to say HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 24, 2020)

Payback........


----------



## Autumn (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too, @Ruthanne!


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 24, 2020)

@Ruthanne ,Happy Thanksgiving to you also and I won't tell Jasmine you are probably going to eat one of her distant relatives for the holiday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Ruthanne ,Happy Thanksgiving to you also and I won't tell Jasmine you are probably going to eat one of her distant relatives for the holiday.


Thank you Ruth yes I'm either going to have turkey chili or chicken for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Nov 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 134845


Ruthanne, you are a blessing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Ruthanne, you are a blessing.


I appreciate that Pecos!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 25, 2020)

www.eatturkey.org

www.thanksgiving-day.org

www.delish.com/holiday-recipies/thanksgiving

www.macys.com/social/parade/

www.history.com/topics/thanksgiving/history-of-thanksgiving

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Thanksgiving_Turkey_Presentation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving_Parade

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_set_around_Thanksgiving


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)

*Same to you @Ruthanne and to all our members on the forum *


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2020)

It's officially Turkey Day you SF turkeys. Gobble gobble.

From the turkey farm.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=217981576502645


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=217981576502645


Awwww...how sweet is that!


----------

